# Beau's boo-boo



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Ouch, poor Beau! Hope he - and you - feel better soon.


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

Best wishes to Beau! Surgery is never fun for the dog or for the owner.

Now I'm wondering those cysts are common in mini poodles, as I noticed Darcy has one on his side a few months ago. I thought 4 was kind of young for that type of thing. When did you first notice them on Beau?


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Cdnjennga said:


> Best wishes to Beau! Surgery is never fun for the dog or for the owner.
> 
> Now I'm wondering those cysts are common in mini poodles, as I noticed Darcy has one on his side a few months ago. I thought 4 was kind of young for that type of thing. When did you first notice them on Beau?


Beau will be five in a few weeks. He's had these things for at least a few years. My understanding is that they are indeed quite common in all sizes of poodle.


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

Aw, poor little guy! Healing and supportive thoughts your way!


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

best wishes for a quick recovery so he can return to his job - poodling his humans!


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

Oh Beau, get well soon and No
Licking!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Poor Beau......I hope he is ok. Well, it will be a good excuse for another spa day right?


----------



## Specman (Jun 14, 2012)

Get well Beau!


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

1st thanks for sharing your story. It might help other poodle owners in a similar situation 
2nd get well soon!!!! And you'll still look wonderfully beautiful even if you have to wear the cone  

3d lucky you!! Vet + Groomer combo!! 

I wish 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Hope he is better real soon!
They are very common in all poodles I think. Teaka had a couple removed when she had her teeth done, and she has a new one since then.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ChantersMom (Aug 20, 2012)

Oh poor Beau! Heel quickly little guy.
I think Chanter might have one of those. It's the size of a pea and it's on his back near his neck. The vet suggested that, at my convenience, to bring Chanter in to get it 'sucked' out with a needle. What do you think?


----------



## rubymom (Apr 24, 2010)

My 18 year old mpoo began getting these cysts around age 8 or 9. Never gave her any problems and we just made adjustments at grooming times. Between baths , I would frequently use Q tips and Neosporin to "clean" the cysts and some would ooze a tiny bit of blood in the process. Vet always advised no removal unless some major change or issue.


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Interesting, I need to inspect Bug - he feels a little greasy at times, I wonder.....

Get well, soon, Beau! poor guy (milk it for all it's worth! Go Beau!!)


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Aw, he'll be fine; I hope you are okay too. He might just be extra cuddly for a little while.


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

My poor baby! (The lighting and Beau's remarkably dark skin makes it look worse than it is.) He has about three stitches, which need to come out in two weeks. He's such a super-licky boy under normal circumstances, I'm expecting that, once he fully recovers from today's ordeal, it's going to be a non-stop battle to keep him from licking those itchy stitches. He was at the groomer then vet from 8 am to 3 pm, and is totally exhausted; his droopy eyes closed a few seconds after I snapped the third photo.


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Awwwww, poor beautiful baby! I just want to give him some ice cream (my guys love it, well MuffinMan doesn't but everyone else does). He deserves ice cream....

Hugs to you both!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Poor Beau! Molly sends ya a big wet kiss and hopes you heal quickly!:hug:


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

Beau you are such a brave little guy!! You have great parents who take such fabulous care of you. Just take it easy and relax beautiful Beau. Brandon sends you poodle vibes your way!??


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Awww poor thing, at least he looks fantastic and the icky mean lump is gone. Hope he heals quickly and give him a huge hug and tell him I said no licking . 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Laceypoo (Aug 23, 2011)

Just wondering how Beau is feeling today. I hope his day goes better than yesterday. Lacey sends a poodle hug.


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

We are also thinking about Beau! How that sweet boy feeling?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

I'm delighted to report that Mr. Beau is doing much better today, and he's fully back to his sweet, mischevious self once again. He was really groggy the afternoon and night after the procedure, which you'd expect due to the anesthetic. Poor guy was really unsteady at first and wobbled when he walked; his back legs in particular didn't seem to be communicating with the rest of his body. What surprised and disturbed me the most were his eyes, which looked strangely glassy and droopy well into the day after the surgery. 

So far, he has been leaving the stitches alone, though we've seen him suddenly twist his head around a few times to check out his back, as if saying "Hey, what's poking me back there?" I fully expect that we'll end up playing a constant game of "Keep Beau from licking his boo-boo" before the stitches come out in 11 days. Still, we are glad we had the cyst removed -- an open, oozing wound would have been too much for us to care for properly, and likely the cyst would have come back or got infected and needed to come off, anyway.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Hoping your gorgeous little hunk has a good recovery. Sending good vibrations and hugs from Canada!!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Hope you don't have too much trouble with him trying to lick. That's always the hardest part. Wishing for your sweet little fella to mend fast and feel better. Those cysts are pesky things aren't they. Lots of healing vibes being sent your way.


----------



## janet6567 (Mar 11, 2014)

Get well soon Beau! My Maggie has a smallish fluid filled cyst at the base of her tail. The vet did a needle biopsy and it is benign and doesn't seem to bother her, but I will definitely keep an eye on it after your experience with Beau!
Hope he heals quickly with no issues.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Glad Beau is doing well. I didn't realize he was almost 5; Sunny is 6.


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

So pleased to hear things went well and beautiful Beau is recovering well. Good luck with the rest of his recovery!


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

Hope Beau feels better soon! Funny, my Groomer found a cyst on the back end of my little Lacey. We are watching it closely to make sure it hasn't grown. It has been about 2 months now and no change. Hopefully it will just go away. Kisses to Beau!

Sylvia & the Girls!


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Update: The stitches came out today. Hooray! I'm proud of my sweet boy, who only attempted to lick the stitches a couple of times over the two weeks they were in place. The shaved patch is already growing in nicely. We're very glad we had the cyst removed. I just hope the others he still has remain small and quiescent.


----------



## PoodLuv (Apr 5, 2014)

Any idea what causes them? Are they ingrown hairs or something of that nature?


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I am glad to hear that all is well. Out vet recommended Synotic fro a sebaceous cyst that Peeves had. It shrank it tremendously. You can get it OTC.

Synotic ® Otic Solution (Brand)


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

I'm so glad he's doing so well. How many extra cookies did he get?

Rick


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

PoodleRick said:


> I'm so glad he's doing so well. How many extra cookies did he get?
> 
> Rick


Oh, have no fear. Beau managed to milk his boo-boo for all it's worth, and extract even more treats than normal. He's very, very good at it!

The wife and kids were walking Beau at a local park last night, and he insisted on going up to greet a couple of ladies sitting at a table. They loved on him, and recommended expanding his shaved patch into a smily face. Um, cute idea, but I don't think so! :smile:


----------

